# DurbanPoison



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

anybody grown or smoked DurbanPosion? read that it is extremely easy to grow i guess it can survive in extreme climates but i'd like to know about the high


----------



## Mutt (Jul 1, 2006)

Durban Poison. The descriptions I read said:
Easy to grow. Does well under artificial light. Sativa
Average ht. 4-5 feet.


----------

